# Starter Royals For Breeding-What Do You Think??



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm going to start my collection very soon and this is what i want to start breeding on my first go....if the odd gods are on my side lol!!

Fire x Fire = BEL's

Spider x Pastel = Bumblebee's

Fire x Pastel = Fireflies

Pastel x Pastel = Super Pastels

Any other reccomendations...I might get a pair of hets but not sure of what yet

Thanks


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Get yourself a male Pewter and some female Cinnys
Silver Bullets
Cinnys
Pastels
Supercinnys


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

Why did you have to show me that picture now i have to have a re think lol...how much rough for a pewter as i will have a budget? thanks


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

tony_boa said:


> Why did you have to show me that picture now i have to have a re think lol...how much rough for a pewter as i will have a budget? thanks


£750-£850 at the mo -)


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

hogboy said:


> £750-£850 at the mo -)


now thats a bargin......................


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Plus Pewter x Fire gives

*12.50% Normal*
*12.50% Cinnamon *
*12.50% Pastel *
*12.50% Cinnamon Pewter *
*12.50% Fire *
*12.50% Cinnamon, Fire *
*12.50% Firefly *
*12.50% Cinnamon Pewter, Fire *

*Pewter x Spider*

*12.50% Normal
12.50% Cinnamon 
12.50% Pastel 
12.50% Cinnamon Pewter 
12.50% Spider 
12.50% Cinnamon, Spider 
12.50% Bumblebee 
12.50% Cinnamon Pewter, Spider 

This is my first year of ball breeding, and i would definately reccomend multi gene males, so much more can be produced.
*


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah!! that maybe a problem.....unless the taxman is nice with my rebate. What about cinnys x pastel to make my own pewters?


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Slightly longer project, but if you produce a male, only adds a year or so on.
Shouldn't have too much problem getting a Cinny male.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

hogboy said:


> Plus Pewter x Fire gives
> 
> *12.50% Normal*
> *12.50% Cinnamon *
> ...


you have a genetic calculator for royals?


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

you've got me thinking now...i might have to substitute something for the pewter...i'm looking into to them more now


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> you have a genetic calculator for royals?


Start Advanced Genetics Wizard


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Dont get a pastel male, Pewter x Pastel can make Supers


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

negri21 said:


> Start Advanced Genetics Wizard


 
I use this one all the time, great little prog

www.cornsnakes.nl


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Personally I'd substitute a female pinstripe for one of the pastel females. Still gives you the option of producing super pastels and adds some funky longer term combos.


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

i was thinking of the lesser and butter but i definately like the pewter


----------



## royalbeard (Jul 25, 2009)

i have just started keeping royals and have got 2 female normals here now and a female albino, pastel, spider and a pair or het piebald's on the way next year im going to get a male butter and pinstrip

pin x norm
pin x albino
butter x norm
butter x spider
butter x pastel
het pied x het pied

but i only got these morphs because i cant afford a sputter pied or albino pinstrip so i will try and make them my self!!! fingers crossed


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

i think its better to make the big morphs yourself just cos you've done it. i'm think of going into the woma and desert balls. could be interesting to work with them. i'm gonna start after the new year once i've brought my albino boa!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

royalbeard said:


> ...EDITED...
> 
> pin & butter x norm
> pin & butter x spider
> ...


^^^ this is what i'd be thinking...

should double your chances of the females taking...
also, you might be lucky enough to get a split clutch...


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Its is hard to know what to spend your hard earned pennies on to get the best morph's for your money.....

Im now going through the same process myself.......Im getting close tom putting out a wanted list I think


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Its is hard to know what to spend your hard earned pennies on to get the best morph's for your money.....
> 
> Im now going through the same process myself.......Im getting close tom putting out a wanted list I think


touch wood *tap tap*, i think i've got just about everything i need now... phew !!! (taken 9 months of searching tho)...


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

alan1 said:


> touch wood *tap tap*, i think i've got just about everything i need now... phew !!! (taken 9 months of searching tho)...


 
Ive not even got started yet really with the Royals..i do have an adult pair of Albino's and a trio of het pied 09's

Females Im thinking these (at least 2 of each)

Spiders
Mojarves
Pastels
lesser Platty's
Fires

males

BEL
Bumbleebee
pewter

Ill try to get the females this year and the males next year (unless I can get a good deal on them altogether this year)


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

someone on here just sold a pair of pewters for a grand....BARGAIN!!!!


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

anyone know how much deserts cost. i'm starting after new year gotta build a rack and sort out all the heating first though. which i'm not looking forward to!!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

There were some nice deserts in Houten.

All comes down to ££ and how much you've got to spend really. Not everyone can afford triple gene animals and in it's very satisfying to make your own. Longer route but if you're not after a quick cash return IMHO it's a more satisfying route.

What amuses me is how some people in their first ever year of royal breeding produce some lovely morphs/supers and are suddenly regarded as 'experts' while others who have been breeding 'normal' royals since the mid 90's are looked at as 'novice' breeders.

I think you should go down the 'I'll breed it because I like it' route.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Normals are nice.........:whistling2:


----------



## tony_boa (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm not gonna breed for the money far from it cos i'll be planning on keeping them, i'm doing it for the excitement of producing something. how much do deserts start off with, they've caught my eye cos i havent seen anyone breed them on here and i'd like to mix them up with a few things, i'm looking at womas and vanillas!!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Females Im thinking these (at least 2 of each)
> 
> Spiders
> Mojarves
> ...


have got for sale the following...
some of which might interest you...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/394452-7-royal-morphs-sale-southampton.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snake-classifieds/394483-male-female-09-spiders-southampton.html

will do a deal on multiples...


----------

